# Do you take Fish Oil daily?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you take Fish Oil every day?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "Yes".

gimmie my fish oil !


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

there's no "sometimes" - i do when i'm in a health mood. i take capsules tho, not the real thing


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Taking 2,000 MG of Fish Oil (2 capsules) daily is about the only smart and healthy thing that I have ever done in my life.I have the worst diet in the world, but that 2,000 MG of Fish Oil keeps my good and bad cholesterol basically within normal limits.I take it daily along with a multi-vitamin, and Vitamin B complex.Outside of not smoking, not drinking, a good diet, and regular exercise, it is probably the best thing that you can do to maintain good health.I guess that I am one for five from the above categories.I buy a couple of the giant bottles of fish oil capsules when the supermarkets and drug stores have them on sale at 'buy one get one free'....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I take 3 grams (3 capsules) daily. I'm not sure how much dosage matters, but the label on the brand I have says 3 so I go with that.



WinterDave said:


> Outside of not smoking, not drinking, a good diet, and regular exercise, it is probably the best thing that you can do to maintain good health.I guess that I am one for five from the above categories.


Let's see how I'm doing:

-I don't smoke and never have. I even avoid being around smoke. Excellent.
-Drinking: not high enough to have a negative effect. It's generally deemed to be fine for men to have up to 2 drinks a day without negative health consequences.
-My diet: well, it could be worse. I actually eat whole grains, but then I eat junk food too.
-Exercise: I've heard of the concept, but I don't engage in it, so I get an F in that area.



WinterDave said:


> I buy a couple of the giant bottles of fish oil capsules when the supermarkets and drug stores have them on sale at 'buy one get one free'....


Yeah, this is one of those items that should never be bought at regular price. Every weekend in the paper I see buy one get one free sales, which effectively makes that the regular price.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Karl! I just checked the directions on my bottle of Fish Oil capsules, and it indeed does say to take three capsules a day (3,000 MG).I am going to have to start doing so! A news report recommended just a 1,000 MG a day that I saw last night.But it was basically suggesting just to take Fish Oil at all.Do you take your Fish Oil capsules separately, or all at one time? I take two in the afternoon before work, along with my multi-vitamin, and vitamin B Complex.Do you take any other health supplements? My friend is all into every health supplement in existence:Green Tea, Garlic, Cranberry, Soft Palmetto etc. Thanks for the info! I am going to start taking 3,000 MG of Fish Oil from now on! Dave


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I try to, either the pills or in the fish itself. I can't swallow the horse pills, but I can find some smaller ones online. I get the ones with the enteric coating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, for a little over a year now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Do you take your Fish Oil capsules separately, or all at one time?


I take them separately. I just try to take them when I eat. Some complain of nasty "fish burps," though you'll never taste them if taken with food or drink.

Again, I have no idea if it matters at all how you time the dose, 3g at once or 1g 3x a day. No, I don't take any other supplements. I've very skeptical of supplements in general, though there seems adequate support to believe that Omega 3 fatty acids actually do help keep triglycerides in line.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a lot of pills to take: Allegra-D at noon and midnight, Fish Oil before I a go to work at 3:30pm along with my multi-vitamin and vitamin B Complex, Celexa 40 MG after I come home from work at midnight because I am up at night and sleep during the day.I will have to add a third Fish Oil pill at midnight to spread out the dose a little bit.I really should get a pill box because sometimes I forget if I have taken a pill or not....Dave


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Vegetarian. I take flax seed oil daily. Voted "yes."

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. I'm a vegetarian too though and the flax seed oil sounds like a good idea.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no. am i supposed to do such a thing?

have drug stores turned into the modern day 'snake oil salesman?'


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I took my mother to her doctor two days ago. I asked him if it would be a good idea for her to take Omega 3 fish oil capsules and he said yes. He suggested 2 grams twice daily. I brought up the question because my brother's doctor has him taking fish oil to keep his triglycerides in check. I asked her doc if this only controls triglycerides or if it does any more. He said it also helps with cholesterol and may have some other benefit. So she's started taking them. They're dirt cheap at 3 cents a gram (such as at Walmart).

Both of them already are on 10 mg a day of Lipitor.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> I really should get a pill box because sometimes I forget if I have taken a pill or not..


I use a pill box myself so I can remember how much & what I've taken. I have a whole collection of free ones. They love handing them out so you will always see the pharmacy name staring at you. I like the one I'm using because it's clear so I don't have to open it to find out what's in it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I like to go caving. This is a sport where one collects lots of bruises. They would sometimes take up to a week to disappear. Since I started taking fish oil a few years back, I notice fewer bruises and the ones I do get fade after a couple of days. Small cuts and scrapes also seem to heal faster.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I try to remember to take it.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes, I take a cod liver oil capsule.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

I am going to have to pick this stuff up, if it helps with bad cholesterol. I have a fairly crappy diet.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't, but I know I should. Most days I forget to


----------

